# Welches Einsteigernotebook?

## franzf

Hallo,

In regelmäßigen Abständen gibts hier ja die Frage nach dem passenden Notebook, die Hardwareindustrie ist einfach zu schnell  :Very Happy: 

Ich suche im Bereich bis ~500€ (wenns paar mehr sind ist es auch nicht sooo wild).

Das sind die beiden näheren Kandidaten:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+sl510+nsl7mge

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+625+businessbook+ws834ea

HP:

PLUS: Mehr Ram, längere Akkulaufzeit, größere Festplatte, stärkere Grafikkarte+Prozessor.

MINUS: Unnötiges Softwarepaket (v.a. MS Office...), SuSE Enterprise brauch ich auch nicht, kostet alles. Die Infos die ich bezüglich Linuxunterstützung finden konnte ist recht mager, jedenfalls alles was fern von SLES liegt (man findet nen Ubuntu-Bug, wg. nicht funktionierenden Boxen...)

Lenovo:

PLUS: Tolles Display, kümmert sich um Linux-Unterstützung, eSATA+USB3.0 (hab ich irgendwo in nem Kommentar gelesen), gute Verarbeitung

MINUS: kürzere Akkulaufzeit, Grafik SharedMemory bei gleichzeitig weniger RAM, meine mangelnde Erfahrung mit Intel-CPUs  :Razz: 

Es war hier vor einiger Zeit (>5 Jahre) ein Samsung-Notebook am Start, die Erfahrungen waren sehr entmutigend  :Sad:  Scharniere gingen immer schwerer, irgendwann gabs nen Wackelkontakt so dass erhebliche Grafikfehler auftraten (wurde auf Garantie repariert, ging nach Garantieablauf wieder los), enorme Hitzeentwicklung, irgendwann hat das Ding (knapp nach Garantieablauf natürlich GRRR) zu stinken angefangen und bald ging gar nix mehr. Das war ein reiner Stubenhocker, der ging nur vom Arbeitszimmer ins Wohnzimmer auf den Balkon und zurück.

Und für genau so einen Einsatzzweck wird das Ding wieder gebraucht, mit Erweiterung nach "in den Garten zu den Ziegen"  :Very Happy: 

Wenn es sonnig ist, wird das Ding ab 10-11 Uhr rausgekarrt und soll möglichst lange durchhalten, damit es mit Sonnenuntergang wieder an die Steckdose kann. Oder so ungefähr... Reiner (Open)Officerechner, der keine strapaziösen Reisen in Bahn/Bus/Flugzeug/... aushalten muss, und nur bei schönstem Wetter in die Freiheit gelassen wird.

Deshalb ist

a) längere Akkulaufzeit

b) funktionierendes (!) Suspend/Resume und sonstiger Sparbetrieb absolute Voraussetzung.

"Nimm Verlängerungskabel" ist leider keine Lösung, da "zu den Ziegen" >=70m.

Ich bin was Notebooks anbelangt leider ein absoluter Noob, drum meine Frage an euch, welches der beiden Geräte eher geeignet ist (bezügl. Stromsparfeatures und sonstiger Unterstützung), oder ob ihr evtl. einen ganz anderen heißen Kandidaten habt - da bin ich absolut offen  :Smile:  Evtl. auch ein Netbook mit größeren Tasten?

Grüße und Danke fürs lesen  :Wink: 

Franz

----------

## Necoro

Wenn du sagst, dass es ein Office-Rechner sein soll, ist doch die CPU/Grafikausstattung nicht wirklich von Relevanz, oder?

----------

## franzf

// Wunderbar, arora crasht, alles weg, nächster Versuch mit firefox....

Graka/GPU egal, war nur der Gedanke der theoretischen Akkulaufzeit laut Datenblatt. TP: 3h, HP: 4h trotz besserer CPU/GPU. Laut Test hier können es auch mal 4 Stunden Office werden. Leider findet man zum HP wenig Infos/keinen ordentlichen Test, so dass ich da nicht viel sagen kann.

Weiter dachte ich, dass man Fensterrendering auf die GPU legen kann um die CPU zu entlasten.

Tendenz geht momentan eher in Richtung ThinkPad.

Es werden auch noch weitere Angebote sondiert, ein paar Toshibas hab ich gefunden (expert, eutronics), haben aber auch nicht wirklich längere Akkulaufzeit oder Features bei (deutlich) höherem Preis. Oder hat jemand von euch noch nen Geheimtip?

----------

## Necoro

Bei den Thinkpads gibt es auch immer unterschiedliche Akku-Ausstattungen mit unterschiedlicher Kapazität. Evtl kannst du da auch noch n paar Euro mehr auf den Tisch legen und nen größeren kaufen. Mein T410 hält laut energiemanagement 9h.

----------

## franzf

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Evtl kannst du da auch noch n paar Euro mehr auf den Tisch legen und nen größeren kaufen. Mein T410 hält laut energiemanagement 9h.

 

Komiker  :Razz:  Das T410 kostet auch >1500€...

Ich hab jetzt geschaut, und es gibt einen 9-Zellen-Akku fürs SL510. Kann man sich irgendwo ein Notebook schon beim Kauf Upgraden? Hast du einen Anbieter den du empfehlen kannst?

Ansonsten wird es einfach (falls die Laufzeit nicht reichen sollte) einen Zweitakku geben  :Smile: 

Dann erstmal Danke für die Vorschläge, wahrscheinlich wirds das SL510.

----------

## Necoro

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Evtl kannst du da auch noch n paar Euro mehr auf den Tisch legen und nen größeren kaufen. Mein T410 hält laut energiemanagement 9h. 
> 
> Komiker  Das T410 kostet auch >1500€...

 

Sorry ^^ ... ist mein Firmenlaptop.

 *Quote:*   

> Kann man sich irgendwo ein Notebook schon beim Kauf Upgraden? Hast du einen Anbieter den du empfehlen kannst?

 

Kann ich nichts zu sagen. Mein Anbieter war bisher mein Arbeitgeber...

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten wird es einfach (falls die Laufzeit nicht reichen sollte) einen Zweitakku geben 

 

Die alten Thinkpads (kA wie es mit den neuen aussieht) hatten auch solche Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, wie einen Akku in den UltraBay-Slot packen (also dort wo das DVD-Laufwerk drin ist).

Ansonsten gibt es auch noch:

http://thinkpad-wiki.org/ und

http://www.thinkwiki.org/

Die haben vllt noch mehr Infos  :Smile: 

</thinkpad-fanboy-modus off>

----------

## franzf

Ich möchte auch nen Arbeitgeber haben, der mir nen Supischleppi finanziert  :Sad: 

thinkwiki.org kannte ich schon, das andere sagt nix zum SL510.

Ganz kurz hab ich noch in Richtung lenovo G560 geschielt - intel i5, 4GB RAM, 500GB Platte für ~550€ - aber das Display muss unter aller Kanone spiegeln, also nix für draußen - und genau dafür ist es von Nöten.

Dass du ein Thinkpad-Fanboy bist macht doch nix, die Dinger gefallen mir mittlerweile auch verdammt gut   :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ganz kurz hab ich noch in Richtung lenovo G560 geschielt - intel i5, 4GB RAM, 500GB Platte für ~550€ - aber das Display muss unter aller Kanone spiegeln, also nix für draußen - und genau dafür ist es von Nöten.

 

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+g560+core+i5+4gb+ram+500gb+platte

Und jetzt doch wieder am Rotieren   :Rolling Eyes: 

Das scheint irgendein Sondermodell/Posten zu sein, denn die G560 haben max einen i3, 3GB und 320GB-Platte, kosten dann aber richtig...

klick

Außerdem ist immer ein Windows mit dabei, was ich ja verhindern will  :Very Happy: 

Da ist die Vesuchung groß, das Ding zu bestellen und zu schauen obs mit dem Display nicht doch funktioniert...

Möchte hier meine Forderung nach einem Lappisponsornden Arbeitgeber erneuern  :Razz: 

----------

## Necoro

Es gibt Leute, die sorgen dafür, dass aus einem spiegelnden Display ein mattes wird: http://www.tdcomponents.com/ Weiß aber nicht, was das kostet

----------

## Yminus

Ich weiß TP sollen das non-plus-ultra sein. Aber ich benutze jetzt schon seit Jahren Dell Laptops und bin rundum zufrieden. Mein letzter Dell Inspiron 8100 war von 2000 und hat alles klaglos mitgemacht bis 2008 das Display den Geist aufgegeben hat. Seit dem habe ich einen Vostro 1500 mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Die Verarbeitung der Dell Laptops ist sehr gut, mit der Hardware Unterstützung hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme unter Linux und es gibt gegen einen Aufpreis 9-Zellen Akkus. Außerdem ist der Support ziemlich flott und kulant. Einziger Haken ist, dass man jedesmal ein überflüssiges Windows mitkaufen muss.

In der Preisklasse um die 500,- würde ich Dir einen Dell Inspiron oder Vostro empfehlen.

Nachtrag: Bei Dell gibt es auch matte Displays - wenn sie nicht explizit angeboten werden, reicht es mit dem Verkauf zu telefonieren.

----------

## musv

 *Yminus wrote:*   

> Einziger Haken ist, dass man jedesmal ein überflüssiges Windows mitkaufen muss.

 

Das Thema gab's hier schon ein paar Mal im Forum. Wenn du hartnäckig genug bist, kannst du das Windows zurückgeben. 

Rechner starten -> Eula nicht akzeptieren -> Support von Dell anrufen. 

Selbst probiert hab ich's jedoch noch nicht.

----------

## franzf

Danke nochmal für die Meldungen.

Displaywechsel/andere operative Eingriffe lohnt sich bei dem Anschaffungspreis wohl weniger. Das Gezeter, bis das Windows zurückgegeben ist, wollten wir uns auch nicht antun.

Es ist jetzt der ThinkPad SL510 geworden. Montag bestellt (notebooksbilliger.de), per Vorkasse bezahlt, Mittwoch abgeschickt, gestern um 15:00 angekommen. Installation (samt kdebase-meta-4.5.0) war bis zum Abend durch.

Sehr doll: Ich mach mir Gedanken wg. Performance, mannmannmann, der Core2Duo läuft um Welten schneller als mein Athlon 3700+   :Rolling Eyes:  Und auch die 4500 Grafik fühl sich schneller an als mein GT6600. KMS ist ja richtig geil  :Very Happy:  kein Gefrickel mehr bis die Konsolenauflösung passt!

Installation war kein Problem, den Laufzeittest müssen wir noch machen. Suspend2disk geht.

Das Display ist bei grellem Sonnenschein mit weißer Wand am Balkon rein mit Textverarbeitung selbst mit abgedunkeltem Display problemlos nutzbar, Grafikbearbeitung wird wohl problematisch  :Razz: 

Alles in allem perfekt  :Smile: 

Grüße und Danke an alle

Franz

----------

## Yminus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Displaywechsel/andere operative Eingriffe lohnt sich bei dem Anschaffungspreis wohl weniger.

 

Nur zur Klarstellung: Es geht nicht darum ein glänzendes Display gegen ein gesondert zu kaufendes mattes Display auszutauschen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass man die bei Dell früher die Notebooks mit matten Displays (telefonisch) bestellen konnte, obwohl sie nur mit glänzendem Display angeboten wurden.

----------

## franzf

 *Yminus wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Displaywechsel/andere operative Eingriffe lohnt sich bei dem Anschaffungspreis wohl weniger. 
> 
> Nur zur Klarstellung: Es geht nicht darum ein glänzendes Display gegen ein gesondert zu kaufendes mattes Display auszutauschen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass man die bei Dell früher die Notebooks mit matten Displays (telefonisch) bestellen konnte, obwohl sie nur mit glänzendem Display angeboten wurden.

 

Schon klar. Necoro hat doch einen Link zu nem Unternehmen gepostet, die solche "Kosmetikspiegel reparieren". Und mit 50€ wirds da nicht getan sein.

----------

## Necoro

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Yminus wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Displaywechsel/andere operative Eingriffe lohnt sich bei dem Anschaffungspreis wohl weniger. 
> 
> Nur zur Klarstellung: Es geht nicht darum ein glänzendes Display gegen ein gesondert zu kaufendes mattes Display auszutauschen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass man die bei Dell früher die Notebooks mit matten Displays (telefonisch) bestellen konnte, obwohl sie nur mit glänzendem Display angeboten wurden. 
> 
> Schon klar. Necoro hat doch einen Link zu nem Unternehmen gepostet, die solche "Kosmetikspiegel reparieren". Und mit 50€ wirds da nicht getan sein.

 

Wenn ich die Seite richtig verstanden habe, machen die das häufig auch einfach mit einer mattierten Folie.

----------

## franzf

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Wenn ich die Seite richtig verstanden habe, machen die das häufig auch einfach mit einer mattierten Folie.

 

Ja, hab ich auch so gelesen. Aber versichertes Paket hin und zurück kostet einiges, und die Reparatur wird nicht nur das Material (Folie) kosten.

Ist aber jetzt eh egal, das SL510 ist da und es gefällt  :Smile: 

----------

